# Fun for the ladies!



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Sily Wily said:


> More fun...


Guys are gross! How is that even arousing?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Guys are gross! How is that even arousing?


Agreed! Err, I mean...*directs Shadow to the http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/2687-things-make-you-go-boom-ladies-beware.html Thread* =P


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Guys are gross! How is that even arousing?


It's not arousing, it's amusing. I don't know why.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

It's amusing because they act like that in real life. rofl:wink:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Nyx Asteria said:


>



But you need some:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Bean said:


> But you need some:


and definitely some 











ooh and some:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

One of the very few guys I would go for. Does it count if he looks like a girl?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

sooo girls aren't even attracted to guys?


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Robert Pattinson is an ENFJ 10 and a half. (But not in the movie because the movie was TRASH.) I don't care if i do sound like I'm 13....


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

thehigher said:


> sooo girls aren't even attracted to guys?


just not their bodies per se.

Though there is this one guy....




















roud:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Liontiger said:


> One of the very few guys I would go for. Does it count if he looks like a girl?


I don't like Bill Kaulitzzz............ :crazy:
nice face, but there's something off about him! *anyone else who sees it?* =P Besides that he indeed kinda looks like a girl. ^^ No offense Liontiger , girls are hot too.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

_Hmm?_


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

So hold on a minute. You aren't that attracted to a guy's body....but you're attracted to his personality.....that means you're attracted to other women as well? ....maybe even more so ...cause lets be honest....girls are more attractive than guys


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

thehigher said:


> So hold on a minute. You aren't that attracted to a guy's body....but you're attracted to his personality.....that means you're attracted to other women as well? ....maybe even more so ...cause lets be honest....girls are more attractive than guys


Wait... I think women *are* attracted to men's bodies. But, for me at least, only after there's a kind of mental/emotional connection first. Before that, it's like I don't notice their bodies much at all.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> Wait... I think women *are* attracted to men's bodies. But, for me at least, only after there's a kind of mental/emotional connection first. Before that, it's like I don't notice their bodies much at all.


I hear you on that. Personality makes people 10x more attractive roud:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I hear you on that. Personality makes people 10x more attractive roud:


10? Try 100 :tongue:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------

